# Ma possibile che non esista un filesystem compresso?

## cerri

Qualcuno di voi conosce un filesystem che permette la compressione dei files? Anche l'intero filesystem andrebbe ben, ma non ne ho trovato nessuno che permetta il RW. Possibile?

Non ci posso credere: NTFS lo fa da tempo, e LINUX non e' al passo con i tempi?

Ah, quanto sarebbe bello aver compressa la mia directory di mail...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

```
# man chattr

--snip--

       A  file  with the `c' attribute set is automatically compressed on the disk by the kernel.  A read from this file

       returns uncompressed data.  A write to this file compresses data before storing them on the disk.

--snip--
```

Qualche esperienza?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non ci posso credere: NTFS lo fa da tempo, e LINUX non e' al passo con i tempi?
> 
> 

 

NTFS a parte tutto e' un buon file system... e windows che non sfrutta le sue potenzialita'.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualche esperienza?

 

No, però potresti fartela tu e tenerci informati  :Very Happy: 

(la cosa è effettivamente interessante)

----------

## HexDEF6

ma tipo la knoppix non e' su un filesystem compresso????

e bisogna caricarsi il modulo cloop per poter montare il suo filesystem??? (magari sto sparando una cavolata)

Ciao

----------

## skunk

ho provato chattr -R +c /home (~14gb), ma lo spazio occupato su disco e' rimasto lo stesso...

----------

## Ginko

Puoi dare un'occhiata qui. Ma non e' gratis.

--Gianluca

----------

## paolo

Tu hai bisogno di qualcosa tipo i mitici doublespace o stacker per msdos  :Smile: 

Però mi sembra di aver capito che queste tecnologie sono diventate antieconomiche visti i costi ridicoli al mega per gli hd.

(Ormai siamo sull' al Giga circa)

Vedimpo'te se qualcuno di questi qui sotto ti puo' essere d'aiuto  :Smile: 

cloop (già bocciato?)

cramfs

squashfs

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Allora grazie per le info.

Il filesystem utilizzato da knoppix e' cloop, giunto alla versione 2, che pero' e RO, così come squashfs.

Cramfs invece ha il bel problema di non superare i 256mb a volume.

Avevo trovato ExtZ ma pare morto e sepolto.

Per quanto riguarda l'antieconomicità, non sono molto d'accordo con il fatto che gli hdd costino poco: basta vedere i prezzi degli HDD per i notebook.... e cmq rimane spazio davvero sprecato: ho piu' di un gb di mail che compressa si e no non superebbe i 300mb.... ora fate un po' voi!  :Smile: 

Sto dando un'occhiata a cogofs: se il fatto che sia a pagamento mi ferma un bel pò, anche se il prezzo è interessante (Special: US$45). Pero' non dovrebbe essere male: 

 *Quote:*   

> ShaoLin CogoFS is stackable, that means it works on top of other block-level file systems such as ext2, ext3, xfs, jfs, reiserfs, and network-based filesystems like nfs and smbfs. Journaling is supported together with jfs, Sgi xfs, Linux reiserfs, and ext3. Users can migrate to ShaoLin CogoFS instantly, without even needing to unmount their existing filesystem. ShaoLin CogoFS supports mixing with existing non-compressed files. Just stack it on top and it works. Ideal to upgrade your system with no down time or filesystem outage.

 

Grazie Ginko per la dritta  :Cool: 

(questa community non delude mai)

----------

## cerri

Uff, esistono solo RPM per il kernel 2.4........ :'(

----------

## Gandalf98

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Uff, esistono solo RPM per il kernel 2.4........ :'(

 

Se esiste un *.src.rpm puoi usare rpm2tgz ed ottenere il sorgente cercato!

Mi sa che se ti riferisci al CogoFS, sarà solo binario visto che proprietario ed a scadenza!!

Cià

----------

## cerri

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Mi sa che se ti riferisci al CogoFS, sarà solo binario visto che proprietario ed a scadenza!!

 

Esatto  :Sad: 

----------

